# Bellator 92 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 92 takes place in 6 days March 7th at 8:00 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 11 fights before the event starts. If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 500,000 credits, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. Does anyone care to try to top kantowrestler this time?



> Sultan Aliev vs. Doug Marshall
> Brett Cooper vs. Dan Cramer
> Alexandre Bezerra vs. Mike Richman
> Magomedrasul Khasbulaev vs. Marlon Sandro
> ...











Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
AlphaDawg
Cowgirl
Sports_Nerd


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Once again I'm in for this one before a two week break.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll be in too, gotta make my creds back somehow haha


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Loose them somehow?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

kantowrestler said:


> Loose them somehow?


I let my Chael Sonnen-esque persona in Pick 'em make a side bet of the 3 mil I had. Worst part is that if Okami hadn't been robbed, I would've won lol.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm more upset with the Gomi fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Richman vs. Bezerra could go either way, but Bezerra may have taken it with that take down in round 3. He took Richman's back temporarily until Richman exploded out. Not sure if Richman's success standing will be enough to take the win. It's not like Bezerra wasn't landing as well. Could go either way.

EDIT: Guess Richman gets the win and I don't mind. He was scoring more on the feet in the third, and Bezerra did manage that take down, but he didn't do that much with it aside from taking his back for a few seconds. Wouldn't have been a robbery either way though. Good fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 92 pick results for...

kantowrestler


> Doug Marshall :thumbsup:
> Dan Cramer :thumbsdown:
> Alexandre Bezerra :thumbsdown:
> Marlon Sandro :thumbsdown:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Sultan Aliev :thumbsdown:
> Brent Cooper :thumbsup:
> Mike Richman :thumbsup:
> Marlon Sandro :thumbsdown:
> ...


Cowgirl


> Ramirez :thumbsdown:
> Miller :thumbsup:
> Appelt :thumbsup:
> Berry :thumbsup:
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> Doug Marshall :thumbsup:
> Dan Cramer :thumbsdown:
> Mike Richman :thumbsup:
> Magomedrasul Khasbulaev :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> MAIN CARD
> Magomedrasul Khasbulaev def. Marlon Sandro via TKO (punches) - Round 3, 2:38 - featherweight tournament semifinals
> Doug Marshall def. Sultan Aliev via split decision (27-30, 29-28, 29-28) - middleweight tournament semifinals
> Brett Cooper def. Dan Cramer via knockout (punches) - Round 3, 3:19 - middleweight tournament semifinals
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing everybody another great Bellator show is all over. Congrats to the winner of our little contest Sports_Nerd with an inspiring 10 picks out of 11, so half a million credits are being sent his way it would have been a million if Cramer didn't let him down. 

Bellator 93 with the LW final is in 2 weeks if anybody wants to play again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that didn't work out this time around.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I should've tied for first. Doug Marshall had no business winning that fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it is MMA, anything can happen.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> I should've tied for first. Doug Marshall had no business winning that fight.


I agree.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, Frodo Khasbulaev is my new favourite fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was certainly a good fight card.


----------

